# Havalon knife



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought one and used it on my 2 elk this year and am sold forever. I did the guttless method on both and went through 3 replacement blades in all. I also used a utility knife out of the garage with hook blade for the hide and it worked well. Anyone else use the Havalon knife? If you have a extra $35 I would get one for the pack. http://www.havalon.com/


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I bought two of them earlier this fall. One knife has cleaned two deer, done some odds and ends cutting around the garage and still has the original blade one with sharpness to spare. It did not skin them, they did that later when I wasn't with them. I am very impressed with them.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe that this is one of the best things that I have came across in years. I LOVE mine, skinning, gutting, etc. it is perfect.........

If there is one draw back its actually learning again how to use a knife that is actually SHARP 

I agree, if your looking for a great knife, pick one up, and at 30 bucks how can you go wrong??


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that is the kind of thing that swbuckmaster used when I saw him clean up his deer on the Front a couple seasons ago.... **** thing kept cutting everyone involved but it sure made short work of his buck.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

With all these good reviews I just gave in a ordered one... :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> With all these good reviews I just gave in a ordered one... :lol: :mrgreen:


You wont be sorry


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I got my knife today and I cant wait to skin an animal with it... It appears that it would not be a very good knife for carving wood as on the instructions it has a caution on doing such a task. Also can blades be replaced without the aid of pliers or forceps?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought one a month ago. Can't wait to try it out this fall on a deer or elk.


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

I now have a small thing of super glue in the pack...in case you slip. Never been that worried about cutting myself till now.  Figure out how to replace the blades before you head out in the field might save you a digit or two.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have now gone through about a dozen blades.. now.. I am still a believer in the havalons but they lose their razor sharp edge after one raccoon, fox,squirrel,rat, or major skinning job... But when you need the precision to cut a tail or remove digits from an animal with surgical accuracy the havalon does great.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I borrowed one from a friend this last week to clean a javelina that I had shot and we both got a surprise. The blade came off when I reached up into the cavity to cut the windpipe. I'm not sure just why it came off or how it did it but that is something to check. It is interesting cleaning an animal when you know that their is a razor blade inside it somewhere.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That would be one scary situation... On another note I am pretty jealous that you got to take a javelina. I haven't had a blade come off on me yet, but I will have to watch out for that. It might not have been put on correctly. I have become a pro at taking blades on and off and I now do so without the assistance of a set of pliers or forceps.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wow these look cool, the idea of never having to sharpen the knife again is very appealing  especially for skinning.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Which one would be most suitable for skinning ? http://www.havalon.com/xt-22tr.html
http://www.havalon.com/xt-60z.html 
?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the Prianta Z with an Orange handle. It cuts my skinning jobs down by about 15 minutes.. for 30 sents a blade it is worth it to me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Apparently Cabela's has not yet bought into the concept, but SW has. Interesting concept, but what will I do with me new sharpener?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I found some blades that were non-sterile for about 5 cents a blade, and now I cant find the site I got them from......mmmmmmmmm........I will keep looking and keep you guys posted.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Um cabelas has them on their website...do they not have them at the stores?
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hava...&Ntt=havalon&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got mine at backorder from Cabela's. they come with a dozen replacement blades, that should last quite a while!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

So i went to the cabelas store and they said they dont carry them anymore...strange. I guess their website is just behind in the news or selling the last of their stock of them?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

phorisc said:


> So i went to the cabelas store and they said they dont carry them anymore...strange. I guess their website is just behind in the news or selling the last of their stock of them?


That makes me wonder; they are on backorder....allegedly.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine finally arrived and I picked it up tonight. I was surprised to not see them at Bass Pro this week, Vegas store, and see that Cabela's still does not carry them in stores. I will guess that they don't like it that they can't sell the sharpeners, but selling the replacement blades should more than make up for that??

Certainly is an interesting concept and I can't imagine the blades coming off on accident; those are really locked on there. Hopefully I can try out it for real this fall.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have heard that production can not keep up with demand..............

I dont know how true it is, but I tried ordering a few more for gifts and called them up direct. I got them about two weeks after I ordered them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought 3 Havalons; the small Piranta, a hunting knife, and a fillet nife. 

I field dressed and cut an antelope up in pieces with the small knife. I broke a blade cutting the animal up in pieces. Used the fillet knife when butchering to remove fat and white skin. Worked very well.

I need to practice changing blades. At this point I need pliers to replace a broken blade. Any pointers?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Goob: I have changed the blades with pliers and only using my fingernails. It is a lot easier and safer using the pliers. If the blade has been on the handle for quite a while it may be stuck on the rivet and you might need to pop it up with something, that is where the plier method is the easiest. If you use just your fingers you need to be extra careful unless you want to see what one of your bones looks like.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Goob: I have changed the blades with pliers and only using my fingernails. It is a lot easier and safer using the pliers. If the blade has been on the handle for quite a while it may be stuck on the rivet and you might need to pop it up with something, that is where the plier method is the easiest. If you use just your fingers you need to be extra careful unless you want to see what one of your bones looks like.


I hear ya, thanks. I can get a whole blade off with my fingers, but not a broken one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I stick with the plier method also, just makes me too nervous otherwise. 
Goob-how did you break one? Easy to recover the broken piece? Someone reported on here that they lost the broken tip in the body cavity; that could be very dangerous.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I stick with the plier method also, just makes me too nervous otherwise.
> Goob-how did you break one? Easy to recover the broken piece? Someone reported on here that they lost the broken tip in the body cavity; that could be very dangerous.


I broke the blade cutting around an antelope hip bone.


----------

